# Fitting a Bow- how do you measure draw length



## JMCFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

What is the best way to measure someone for a bow? Finger tip to fingertip/2? I know it is just a starting point but am trying to find a bow for a friend on AT so he can start out....


----------



## sbninja (Nov 19, 2005)

wingspan, middle finger to middle finger - arms spread out to sides, naturally, don't try to stretch- and palms facing forward. I believe this to be a good starting point. You can then check by drawing bow(with arrow) and finding anchor, see if you can draw the bow into the valley(holding weight) and pull against the 'wall'. Then adjust from there. Don't know if i'm using the correct terms, but I'm sure others will post in. this is what worked for me so far.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

There are several post related to this subject several contain wing span others use placing your fist forward as though you are at full draw position and measuring from fist to corner of mouth.To get the specifics do a search here or in the general discussion for measuring draw length or wing span and you should get plenty of good reading:wink: best of luck

After getting the basic draw length give this thread a read http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=239599


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

The easiest and most practical way of figuring out draw lenght is to do it with a measuring tape. First off make sure that you have a slight bend in your arm then measure the pocket between your thumb and index finger(the bow grip) to the corner of your mouth. Also remember that you have to consider what form of release will he be using . if he is shooting fingers he will be fine but if he is shooting a caliper style release he might have to shorten by 1/2" or even 1" depending on release style. hope that helps you out buddy!


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

AS usual , I have oddball ideas about determining draw length. Due to difference in peoples builds I think that the best way to determine draw length is with a "draw bow and arrow". Get the archer into a proper square stance with bow arm straight but not over-extended. Have the archer draw and slide hand along jawline until drawing forearm is in line with the arrow shaft. This is the best mechanical bone to bone straight line draw length. If the archer knows what release he wants to shoot, use that release while doing the test. If he uses fingers for the test and then wants to switch to a release, put the release in his hand in a shooting position and measure the difference between his fingers grip and the head of the release and subtract that from the draw length.

The corner of the mouth is not a good measurement point because I can vary the measurement to that point by how much I turn my head toward the target and also by leaning head toward or away from the target.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Use a string loop gentlemen to determine draw length*

Effective draw length will be a function of several things: feet position in an open or neutral stance, and clearly the amount of bend in the bow arm, and the face anchor.

The end of the nock should be somewhere underneath the eye. The size of the D-loop does not affect the draw length.

Set your feet in a neutral stance (toes pointing to the target) and your effective draw length is at its maximum. Set your feet in an open stance (forward toe pulled back from the line to the target) and you shorten your effective draw length. People will use the open stance to get more clearance for their bow arm usually because of string slap.

Only the shooter can determine how much bow arm elbow bend they will use. More elbow bend, then shorter effective draw length. Less elbow bend, then longer effective draw length.

The size of the D-loop does not change the draw length of a bow. The draw length of the bow only sets the distance of the peep sight away from the eye. What the size of the D-loop does is change how high your release arm elbow will be. Shorter loop, higher release elbow. Longer loop, lower release elbow.

Make a loop of string. Put your thumb on the bow hand through the loop. Use a release or pinch the other end of the string loop with your release hand and hold the loop under your eye on your face, like in the picture of Randy Ulmer. Make the loop long enough so that you have the amount of elbow bend you like.

Have a friend measure the distance between the ends of the loop while you are at full draw with the string loop. Add 1.75 inches. This is the AMO draw length. 

All bows are sold based on the AMO draw length. AMO draw length is the distance from the nock at full draw to the bow grip where it touches the "V" on your bow hand + 1.75 inches.

If you have the correct length of string loop, your bow arm and your release arm will be horizontal like in the picture below.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

JMC,

For starters it's not fingerrtip to fingertip/2. It's 2.5


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

*measuring draw length*

Great information from nuts & bolts.


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd never order a bow based on any generic physiological formula. They’ll only get you into the ballpark. As an example, a buddy's wingspan is 2" longer than me, but he shoots best with a DL 2" shorter than me. Both of us have good form. Arm length and shoulder width might have something to do with it.
Something else I hardly ever see in these "How do I measure my DL?" threads is a discussion of the type of release you use. Some releases (like the Winn glove) hold the string much closer to your hand, while others have a long body, which gives you less power stroke.
Grip method (low wrist, high wrist, etc.), stance, use of D-loop, comfortable & repeatable anchor point, etc., also enter into the equation.
I'd recommend getting an expert coach to observe you shoot with your main release. Then experiment extensively to see what works best for you. If your primary emphasis is hunting, better to use a DL a little short than a little too long. And buy a bow with some adjustment range rather than something that’s draw length specific.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> I think that the best way to determine draw length is with a "draw bow and arrow".


There you go, that is the best way to measure your draw length, with a bow.


----------



## solocam007 (Jan 21, 2006)

wingspan divided by 2.5


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*Measuring draw length*

Stand next to wall, square to it like it is a target. Make a fist with bow hand and arm out straight. Move until knuckles are upagainst the wall. Have a buddy measure from wall to the corner of your eye. This way can be used to double check wingspan method. Mine are within 1/8".


----------

